# Tortoise poop for garden?



## Tortuga505 (May 7, 2013)

Has anyone used tortoise poo for their garden? I'm always cleaning tons of it up and wonder if it would help or harm my garden? I use my alpacas poop which is great for the soil.
It's sulcata poop... If that makes a difference.


----------



## Itort (May 7, 2013)

Yes, great fertilizer .


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (May 7, 2013)

Yes, indeed, great for the garden. My ex husband got custody of what was our sulcata but I used to add all that poop to my compost bins first to keep unwanted undigested seeds from sprouting in the wrong garden places, back in the day. If that is not a concern, it's good to go and great for the soil/garden! : )


----------



## terryo (May 7, 2013)

When my Cherries poop in the water dish, I always empty it in the rose bushes in the back yard. Those bushes are way bigger than the other one's on the side of the house. I think it's better to dilute it with water, or it might burn the plants.


----------



## Lancecham (May 7, 2013)

I frequently use tortoise poop as fertilizer for my vegetable garden and planters.
How else would you explain the 39 inch bean I grew last year.


----------



## AZtortMom (May 7, 2013)

Sure is  we use it on the hibiscus bushes 


Life is good


----------



## Chinque (May 7, 2013)

I have been thinking the exact same thing for the longest time! I think it would help your garden. You're lucky you've got a sulcata, because I only have a young Russian, so that wont do much for me...


----------



## Moozillion (May 7, 2013)

Lancecham said:


> I frequently use tortoise poop as fertilizer for my vegetable garden and planters.
> How else would you explain the 39 inch bean I grew last year.



Hahahahaaaaa!!!


----------



## skottip (May 7, 2013)

I use it and I convinced my friends how well it works. Now they come scoop my poop!!! Well, not really "my" poop but you get the point. lol


----------



## Pokeymeg (May 7, 2013)

This is great to know! I always wondered, but I was afraid that somehow salmonella would get into the soil/plants....or something! But im happy to hear its safe!


----------



## Shelly (May 7, 2013)

I use turtle poop removed from the bottom of my pond, with amazing results.


----------



## Tortuga505 (May 8, 2013)

Lol! Thanks everyone. Into the garden it going


----------



## Jacqui (May 8, 2013)

When I am planting my bigger plants, I always go and raid the sulcata enclosures for their poop and put some in with the new plants. (those piles are so easy to handle and apply)  The rest I use as a ground fertilizer around the other plants. Old substrate is either used as a ground cover/mulch around the flowers or the coir/sand types are used in my pots. I enjoy seeing my free vines (like melons and squashes) coming up around my older plants from the old substrate. 

Waste not, want not or Waste turtle wastes not.


----------



## JoesMum (May 8, 2013)

Tortoise poop goes straight in our compost bin. It makes great compost


----------



## Instinct (May 8, 2013)

Wow, that is a huge pod!
I only have one small tortoise, but I should dump his poopy water on some of my tomato plants. The family may not approve though....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 15, 2013)

You could also make tortoise poop tea in a bucket to water with. Collect the waste in a bucket and fill with water. Adding an air stone on an air pump would help with the smell, encouraging aerobic, not anaerobic, decay.


----------



## gtc (May 16, 2013)

Shelly said:


> I use turtle poop removed from the bottom of my pond, with amazing results.



Thats a very funny picture, lol


----------

